
How skilled are London taxi drivers at learning routes through unfamiliar towns? - harscoat
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-skilled-are-london-taxi-drivers-at.html
======
vibragiel
I can't forget that time when a London taxi driver made a killing with me by
in an unexpected city tour. I took a taxi at Victoria Station and told the
driver to take me to _Kennington_ tube station. I'm not a native English
speaker, and the guy understood _Canning Town_ , which is located
approximately at the other side of the city, so I had to point it out on his
map and cross the city again.

~~~
gommm
Once the same happened to me in Shanghai, but the Taxi driver insisted it was
his mistake for not understanding my bad pronunciation and stopped the
counter...

